# 5 weeks 5 days and spotting?



## sarsi47 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello!

Just woken up to some brown/pinkish discharge. I don't have any cramps but obviously it makes me worry. It's not there every time I go to the toilet. I'm just resting today hoping it stops. I still have tiredness and sore boobs and POAS again this morning which was a strong dark line - any advice or reassurance?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 

Sorry for delay I would have advised you not to worry so hope all has settled now. 

Kaz xx


----------

